# Finding a Mentor?



## CDRRoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I am looking to get better with my photography.
 I have been shooting a relatively short time (18 months) but it is becoming more of a passion and I can say I have gotten past the newbie level but to get to the next level, is a much larger leap I am finding.
I have taken a couple of classes, but I feel I would like to work with someone for more consistency.
I like many genres of work from landscape to portrait. I guess I haven't zeroed in on what my absolute passion is as i think there is art in all forms of photography.
Is there anything folks can recommend as to how to approach or hook up with a knowledgeable photographer in a part time mentor - protege' capacity?
Thanks.


----------



## Overread (Mar 5, 2011)

You might find this of help:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/125099-official-mentors-bio-list.html#post1258497


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 5, 2011)

Post photos here for critique, get multiple opinions, rather than just one.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 7, 2011)

PSA also has some mentoring / critique programs & groups you might find usefull.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 7, 2011)

Seek out a local PPA club. In my area we have the Dallas PPA, and the Fort Worth PPA clubs. They are local extensions of the National PPA organization. They hold monthly meetings and dinners where all of the professionals meet. Anyone with an interest is generally invited to attend. They also offer critique meetings and local competitions. Its a great way to network with pro's in your area, and find mentors who you can actually sit with and watch, and learn from in a hands on style.


----------



## cnutco (Mar 7, 2011)

If you could do a local search for photogs in your area to find one that is willing to help.  You will find that there are photogs that are not willing to help because they are too busy (or they lost the love of photography), but hopefully you will find a guy like I have that loves photography and the thought of teaching it too.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> Post photos here for critique, get multiple opinions, rather than just one.


 
This is always great too!


----------

